# Pic upload help?



## skeels (Aug 7, 2011)

So I'm trying to find the best way to get pix on here. I tried attaching pix in my posts, but it seems like I am using up my allotment of space quickly. I have copied and pasted urls- but how do I get that nice looking big ol' pic to appear in my post like evrybody else. Please help- I only want to conform and be like everyone else!


----------



## espman (Aug 7, 2011)

Upload them to an image hosting site (such as photobucket), and post the link between img tags
Example,






minus the spaces turns into this:


----------



## skeels (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok, so...



?


----------



## skeels (Aug 7, 2011)

espman said:


> Upload them to an image hosting site (such as photobucket), and post the link between img tags
> Example,
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet man! Thanks a million!


----------



## Andrew11 (Apr 5, 2012)

Can't seem to get this to work and I don 't see IMG tags just quote, code and html. Were are the IMG tags?


----------



## Andrew11 (Apr 5, 2012)

This is all I'm getting


----------



## Andrew11 (Apr 5, 2012)

Got it!!!! Fianally


----------

